

Introducing word lens - rahooligan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2OfQdYrHRs&feature=player_embedded

======
MaysonL
That should be _word_ lens, not _world_ lens.

~~~
rahooligan
corrected. thanks for the catch.

